# merc's stuff - or at least 2 rooms of it



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

*PRIMARY HT/MUSIC ROOM SYSTEM*
POWER
-Monster Power HTPS-7000(audio)
-Panamax 1000 - 2 units(video)
-Dedicated 20 Amp Circuit for ATI Amplifier
AUDIO SOURCES
-Magnum Dynalab FT101A Etude FM Tuner
-Anthem CD-1 Tubed CD Changer
-Denon/Modwright Tubed 3910 DVD/Multichannel Music Player w/ PS 9.0 power supply
-Rega Planar 25 TT w/ RB600 tonearm and Super Elys cartridge
-RioCar Empeg Digital Music Jukebox/Player
VIDEO SOURCES
-Oppo DV-981HD DVD Player
-Sony DHG-HDD500 HD-DVR/Tuner
-Samsung SIR-T165 OTA HD Tuner
-Mitsubitshi HS-HD2000u HD DVHS
-RePlayTV 6050 DVRs(2)
PREAMPLIFIERS
-Krell HTS 7.1
-Pro-Ject Phono Box SE
AMPLIFIERS
-ATI AT3007
-ASL MG HEAD-OTL(Tube Rolled)
SPEAKERS
-Mirage M3-si(Front L/R)
-Mirage OM-C2(Center Front)
-Mirage M7-si(Rear L/R)
-Mirage MBS-2(Center Rear)
-SVS Ultra Subwoofer(PB12 Ultra)
-Sennheiser HD-600 Headphones
ROOM EQUALIZATION
-Krell HTS 7.1 Digital EQ
-Symetrix 551-E Analog Subwoofer EQ
-Outlaw ICBM-1 Analog EQ
TWEAKS, CABLES and ACCESSORIES
-HTM MX-700 Remote Control
-DVI LINK DVI to VGA Signal Converter
-Audio Authority 1155 Digital Audio Switcher
-BetterCables Silver Serpent RCA, Video, Digital and XLR Cables
-Sound King 10 Gauge Speaker Cable
-Attic Mounted FM and OTA HDTV Antennas
-Channel Vision HDTV Distribution Amplifier
-Lovan A/V Racks
DISPLAY DEVICES
-Pioneer 64" HD RPTV (643HD5)

*GAME ROOM SYSTEM*
-52" RCA HD RPTV (R52WH74)
-Sherwood Newcastle R-956 A/V Receiver
-Energy Speakers (RVS, RVSS and XL-S8 sub)
-XBox 360 w/ HD-DVD
-Playstation 2
-Oppo DV-971H DVD Player
-JVC HR-S7500u SVHS
-Panamax M5100-EX
-RePlayTV 6050 DVR
-Psyclone HD A/V Switcher
-Lovan A/V Rack


----------

